# Blackberry Pearl and Mac



## the_hammer (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello All,

I just thought I'd post about the Blackberry Pearl and how I managed to get it working with OSX. 

Obtained the Pearl after my contract was up with TELUS. Got the unlimited data plan (does not include tethering to a notebook). 

The Pearl came loaded with the Facebook app, Blackberry Maps (which utilizes the GPS), and a few other apps. Nice form factor on the phone.

First things first...It's actually a pretty good phone. Good reception, good RF and loudness. Lighter and smaller than a lot of other phones on the market as well. 

2. Email: I use Gmail and Mail.app so I configured the IMAP on my gmail account to push to my Pearl. Works really well. The only hitch I've had is that when you create Notes or To Do's in Mail it synch it to the inbox and duplicates it over and over again. Since I don’t really use the iCal or Mail.app for my task management it’s not a big deal.

3. Web Browsing: Blackberry Browser is the default, but I installed Opera Mini. It synch the bookmarks on my iMac and is a far better browsing experience in my opinion. 

4. Syncing: Pocketmac is free and available from the Blackberry website. I tried it and didn't find it effective. So I am using Mark Space Missing Sync for Blackberry. It is able to sync my contacts, iCal, music and pictures (note you can only sync pics and tunes if you have an SD card in your phone). The syncing works pretty well, it's a tad buggy at times but in general gets thing in order.

5. GPS: Blackberry Maps isn't bad at all, but I also downloaded Google Maps which is a great application. I used it last night when I couldn't remember where a pub was, just searched and it found it and gave me directions from where I was standing. 

6. GTD: I try to follow the Getting Things Done method of task management. I use a combination of Google Calendar and Remember the Milk along with Yojjimbo for notes/searchable database. All of which work really well on my Pearl. I use the RTM firefox extension for gmail on my iMac and have the RTM Mobile site bookmarked in Opera. To Do’s are entered into RTM, Appointments are entered into GCal. Both send me reminders via text automatically. Any random notes go into Yojimbo and I sort them when I sync. I also use Spanning Sync to ensure gCal and iCal are synched up. 

All in all I really like the set up. i had a Nokia 6265i which was a very Mac friendly phone and I highly recommend if you want a good phone. The Pearl though obviously opens up a ton more functionality. 

The unlimited Data is amazing since I don’t worry about browsing costs etc.

Highly recommend this phone.

Apps I added to the Phone:

1. Opera Mini (Superior browser)
2. Google Maps (GPS and directions)
3. Jivetalk (For IM’ing to MSN, Googletalk and Jabbar folks)
4. Facebook (A guilty pleasure)
5. Viigo (An RSS and news feed reader)

Any questions post them here or send me a PM. 

Cheers!


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

I am also at the end of my current phone - one of the original Blackberrys in colour.

I have paused ever so long re the iPhone and agree the Pearl is the one I will probably be getting. Did you stay with Telus/Rogers and have to fight for the unlimited plan?


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree 100% It's a siiiick phone! I'm on the unl data plan as well. I LOVE my pearl. It's the mac of the phone world.

Cheers. 
- Adam


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I have the pearl as well and really really like it. I couldn't get MissingSync to work but PocketMac works fine for me so that's what I've been using. I have yet to get the GPS working but apparently there's something that my provider (MTS) has to do on their network (no idea what that might be though) but otherwise its working slick. I have an unlimited email plan for $15 a month and 4 months of unlimited data. I doubt I'll renew the data plan when it comes up unless the prices drop though.


----------



## the_hammer (Aug 26, 2005)

I didn't really have to fight to get my plan. I ended up with 250 minutes, Unlimited Evenings and Weekends from 6pm, Caller ID, Voicemail, Unlimited texting, Unlimited data, for $50. That also includes taxes and the SAF etc. 

I'm with TELUS and I really enjoy it. The only knock against them is the lack of phone selection, so I'm glad the Pearl worked out for me. 

Andrew: You can still download google maps and use it with your phone if you need directions etc you'll just need to enter in your own address.


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

the_hammer said:


> I didn't really have to fight to get my plan. I ended up with 250 minutes, Unlimited Evenings and Weekends from 6pm, Caller ID, Voicemail, Unlimited texting, Unlimited data, for $50. That also includes taxes and the SAF etc.
> 
> I'm with TELUS and I really enjoy it. The only knock against them is the lack of phone selection, so I'm glad the Pearl worked out for me.
> 
> Andrew: You can still download google maps and use it with your phone if you need directions etc you'll just need to enter in your own address.


Where are you located? I'm wondering if they have different rates for different parts of the country because I can't seem to find any thing that's even remotely close to your plan on their website for ontario... my contract expired sometime back and I've been sitting on the fence looking for a data plan... but this might just be the ticket.

you sure it's unlimited data (including browsing) and not just their unlimited email and instant messaging plan for $15/month because I don't think that includes browsing.

Did you threaten to go to a different provider, did you have to talk to their customer retention people or did you manage to work this deal out at the store. Please do tell  

Cheers!


----------



## jmac (Feb 16, 2003)

Has anyone had any luck trying to download an iphone theme into their Pearl? I have the newewr verision (8130) and am running into a wall....


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

Trainman said:


> Where are you located? I'm wondering if they have different rates for different parts of the country because I can't seem to find any thing that's even remotely close to your plan on their website for ontario... my contract expired sometime back and I've been sitting on the fence looking for a data plan... but this might just be the ticket.
> 
> you sure it's unlimited data (including browsing) and not just their unlimited email and instant messaging plan for $15/month because I don't think that includes browsing.
> 
> ...


+1 ... that is an incredible plan!!


----------



## the_hammer (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry, I did fail to mention that I signed a 3 year contract and I had just finished my 3 year contract, I did mention that I was looking around for the best deal on a new phone and a new rate plan but I wouldn't say I threatened to leave.

The plan is listed as unlimited IM and Email but is actually unlimited data, I think they have it worded that way to avoid confusion and prevent abuse. I clarified with the rep that all browsing, GPS etc would be included and he concurred. 

I highly suggest calling in to TELUS and asking for loyalty and retention. They have waaaay more ability to improve on the offerings than the regular Customer Service. 

I was friendly and polite and said I was looking for a rate plan under $50. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

jmac said:


> Has anyone had any luck trying to download an iphone theme into their Pearl? I have the newewr verision (8130) and am running into a wall....


Never tried that theme, but i bought and downloaded the Macberry Tiger Theme from bplay.com it looks pretty slick on the pearl.

Also, adding to the theme of this thread, i had a 7130e, and motorola razr. I traded in both units and upgraded to the Pearl, and i have to say the Pearl is one hell of a unit. The fact it has an active GPS (not passive like other models), it has a camera, it's phiscally as big as a motorola razr (when closed), microSD expansion slot (for audio/video), and voice activated dialing were all the nice little things that sold me on this unit... love it and never looking back...

BReligion


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm on a retail epp plan. This is what i get
350 daytime
unlimited evening & weekends at 6
voice mail , call ID
unlimited texting
unlimited data on the pearl

comes to $40 a month + SAF & Taxes
Ends up being about 54 a month.

Not too shabby 

- Adam


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

What are the best phone + data plans if you have to make 2000+ minutes of (mostly within Ontario) long distance calls?


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmm is it mostly outgoing or incoming. The best bang for your buck right now is a myfaves45 plan that Telus offers for $45. You get 450 outgoing, eve/weekends at 5pm and 10 numbers you can call unlimited anywhere in the country. Here's the kicker though... you can pay an extra $30 and turn the 450 mins into long distance minutes anywhere in canada and then add unlimited incomming. So you've effectively bumped it up to 900 long distance minutes + the unlimited long distance to the other 10 numbers. . . 2000 long distance is a TON, so expect to pay $100 a month and up. 

Or you could get one of these as soon as it's available for mac...

magicJack

That thing is DAMN COOL! I'm picking one up as soon as their available. Also - you could use it under parallels I assume.

Cheers. 
- Adam

EDIT: Apparently you can get it for mac... magicJack


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

adam.sn said:


> I'm on a retail epp plan. This is what i get
> 350 daytime
> unlimited evening & weekends at 6
> voice mail , call ID
> ...


What is a "retail epp" plan? Is this freely available to the public or to special customers only?


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

googlefish said:


> What is a "retail epp" plan? Is this freely available to the public or to special customers only?


It's offered to most retail employees... ie Best buy, future shop, etc... 
You need to call loyalty and retention to get it. The base plan is $25 and then $15 for the unlimited data.

- Adam


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

adam.sn said:


> I agree 100% It's a siiiick phone! I'm on the unl data plan as well. I LOVE my pearl. It's the mac of the phone world.
> 
> Cheers.
> - Adam


And the iPhone is a Nokia?


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

MACinist said:


> And the iPhone is a Nokia?


Lol oops... forgot. Hahah see what happens when i get caught up in the moment.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

adam.sn said:


> Lol oops... forgot. Hahah see what happens when i get caught up in the moment.


No worries. The Pearl and the Curve are in my top three.


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

adam.sn said:


> I'm on a retail epp plan. This is what i get
> 350 daytime
> unlimited evening & weekends at 6
> voice mail , call ID
> ...


So I figured, why not... been without a contract for nearly a year, and I've been eyeing some sort of data plan for weeks now...

so I went into the store and explain to the sales rep what I wanted and he promptly put me through to customer retention... so I told her that a friend just got this plan and that I wanted the same thing or I was considering going elsewhere...

I ended up arguing with her over the phone for over 10 minutes but she would not match it... she asked me for my "friend's" phone number so she could see exactly what plan my "friend" was on because no matter how she diced it, she could not match it... she said that she could give me the same plan that the_hammer got... which is the same thing you got Adam except it's 250 minutes instead of 350... I don't really need the extra minutes anyhow so I decided to meet her in the middle since it looked like she was about to let me walk away.

Once all it's said and done I'm fairly pleased... even if they do own my @#$ for the next three years.

Cheers.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Hahah awesome! yeah mine was difficult for me to get... and i work there. It's called the retail epp plan but normally you have to go through your retail telus rep. I'm not even eligible for it and i work for the company!!! That being said - I am at a corporate store and get a demo line for $15 a month. . . I wanted a personal one too though. Hehehehe. Congrats again!

- Adam


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

There's some neat iBerry themes for the Pearl. I have a version of the iBerry Today one that I quite like.


----------



## the_hammer (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, getting the extra 100 minutes would be nice, but for some reason telcos really don't like giving up minutes. 

Something I've noticed. If you use gCal I'd recommend just using Gsync to keep it aligned with the Pearl calendar, seems to result in less quirks and duplicates than syncing directly. My two cents anyway. 

Now I just need a way to sync RTM with my tasks somehow...hmm...


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

the_hammer said:


> Yeah, getting the extra 100 minutes would be nice, but for some reason telcos really don't like giving up minutes.
> 
> Something I've noticed. If you use gCal I'd recommend just using Gsync to keep it aligned with the Pearl calendar, seems to result in less quirks and duplicates than syncing directly. My two cents anyway.
> 
> Now I just need a way to sync RTM with my tasks somehow...hmm...


That's an incredible plan. Dropped into a Telus retail location and the "best" they could do was the unlimited data plan for $15, but had to be tied to a minimum $30 voice plan, so nowhere near the plans you got. Still holding out for the iPhone, but if I could get one of those plans you guys managed from Telus, may have to move off Rogers!


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

googlefish said:


> That's an incredible plan. Dropped into a Telus retail location and the "best" they could do was the unlimited data plan for $15, but had to be tied to a minimum $30 voice plan, so nowhere near the plans you got. Still holding out for the iPhone, but if I could get one of those plans you guys managed from Telus, may have to move off Rogers!


Go in and set up a ban (account number) by doing the credit check. Ask the sales associate to do it for you and explain the situation. Once the ban is setup get on the phone with loyalty and retention. Write down your ban #. If you need the number for loyalty and retention pm me. Then explain that your buddy got it and you want to switch from rogers to telus because you heard telus had better service and are fed up with rogers. Explain exactly what you want and tell them the plan you want (the Retail Employee Purchase Plan) Negotiate from there.

- Adam


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

sorry to hijack the thread but which version of opera mini did you install... I tried installing Opera Mini 4 but when I get to the user agreement page where you're supposed to scroll through it and accept it at the end, well in a nut shell I get to the bottom but there is no Accept or Decline "button" at the bottom of the user agreement and therefore I can't complete the installation....

otherwise I can't really complain about the phone... quite like it actually... would have preferred a full QWERTY keyboard but my accountant a.k.a. "the wife" wouldn't approve the budget for an 8830 so I compromised  

Cheers!

edit: never mind about opera I managed to figure it out... I'll get a hand of this thing soon enough


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

just put bPhone skin on my Pearl. Sweeeeet. if you are interested it is available for free (donation suggested) at...
RogersMJ.com: bPhone


----------



## coldcanuck (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with the Pearl on Bell? My contract is just about up and, barring the iphone miraculously showing up in Canada, I'm thinking about trying to negotiate a similar deal (unlimited data et al. for under $50/month) with Bell. Otherwise, a switch to Telus might be in order...


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry to bring this thread back but I figured I should maybe share my experience with you guys, if nothing else just as a warning to be vigilant.

I've kept an eye on my data usage through the Telus website, call me paranoid, but I've had bad experiences before with the telcos, sure enough it says I now owe them over $20 extra for data and counting... I'm supposed to be on the unlimited data plan, confirmed by both the store person and the customer retention lady that I dealt with when I got my contract... but for some reason, on the 5th (4 days into my contract) they started to charge me for data.

I contacted them, customer service guy confirms that I'm supposed to be on an unlimited plan and any browsing, etc, done through the handset is unlimited... he assures me not to worry that they would credit me back my money once they figured out why this is happening, and puts me through to the data department... 

guy in the data department says, "well I can see right off the bat that your on the talk 25 plan and for unlimited data you need at least a $30 plan" to which I politely explain that these terms were worked out with customer retention and that I was to receive the unlimited plan regardless, I explained that I've been a customer since 2001 and that this is not sitting well with me... I tell him to check and he'll see that in my contract it shows the unlimited data (which it does since I can see it on my account through their website) he agrees and appears baffled as to why it would start charging me out of the blue, also appears unable to correct the problem at first, so he tries some sort of network reset, but for some reason can't get real time reading on the network so is unable to check if the problem has been corrected. Therefore he asks me to keep my data usage to a minimum until I call them back tomorrow to make sure the problem is corrected. I guess I'll have to speak to customer service tomorrow as well to get my account credited for the money I supposedly owe them.

Sorry for the rant... I just thought maybe you guys should be made aware and forewarned to keep an eye on the website to ensure you don't get a nasty surprise at the end of the month.

I'm not that upset over this, nothing in this world is perfect and errors can occur, as long as they give me the credit and correct the problem everything will be kosher... I'm just glad I caught it before it ballooned out of control.

Cheers.


----------



## coldcanuck (Nov 12, 2007)

*Bell Question*

Anyone had any luck getting a similar deal as Trainman or Adam.sn with Bell? My contract is almost up, and I'd like to avoid the switch if possible...


----------



## the_hammer (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow, that sucks. I can't say I'm totally shocked though. I've had good experiences with TELUS but i had awful experiences with Rogers.

I just checked my account and I'm zeros across the board for charges for browsing email etc. 

It doesn't include tethered data, and that's about it, at least from my understanding. 

I did just find a better solution for RSS though. 

NetNewsWire combined with NewsGator and NewGator Go! All sync up really nicely so that if I clip an article that I browse on my phone it shows up on the online reader and on the desktop. Quite fancy. I'm just doing a trial right now but if it works this well for the rest of the month I may have to shell out for it.


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

So for $45 + tax anyone can get this deal now .... I'm soooooo tempted!

But my current bill is $0 and going from $0 - $45 + tax + whatever other charges is difficult to swallow.

Question for those on this plan. $30 + $15 data what else is added $7 network charge? $1 911? GST + PST?

thanks!


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

wing said:


> So for $45 + tax anyone can get this deal now .... I'm soooooo tempted!
> 
> But my current bill is $0 and going from $0 - $45 + tax + whatever other charges is difficult to swallow.
> 
> ...


PST+GST+SAF+911

also keep in mind that if you want call display and voicemail it will cost extra (somewhere around $10/month) unless you can work something out like we did, but keep in mind that we were long term customers... if you're a new customer to them they might not be as willing to deal.

Good luck.


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

That's brutal and verging on $100 a month.

I'll keep my $0 for now -- I can wait for Iphone unlimited


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

For those of you wanting a bit of mac on your pearl check this out. By far the best iphone theme out there for bb's. The guy put alot of work into these and it's donationware, so give accordingly. I'm using it right now. It's AWESOME

RogersMJ.com: bPhone

Cheers. 
- Adam


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

*macbook won't recognize pearl*

Hey Guys,
I recenty got a blackberry pearl. I downloaded pocketmac, but Leopard doesn't seem to recognize it. It doesn't mount at all. 
What do i do from here, is there a driver or something I need to install on my macbook before i use pocket mac? 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Pocket Mac seems to be hit and miss with some people. Its working perfectly for me where as MissingSync didn't work well which is what most people seem to switch to.


----------

